# So Cal LBS Recommendation



## CFrancisco (Jun 4, 2008)

So i'm looking to get a new bike and i wanna actually ride it before i buy... This would be my first NEW bike.

Places i know about:

Performance Bike
Jenson USA
REI
BIkeology

But none of them seem to carry the Specialized Allez and google isnt helping.

Anyone know of another LBS near Torrance, Carson, Marina Del Rey, LA Area ?

Cheers!


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Specialized shops can be located at http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCDealerLoc.jsp
They have some good deals going on with the '09s including credit to Spec. gear. But if they have any '08's left, the deals are even better.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

There's also pricepoint you can try or ebay.



CFrancisco said:


> So i'm looking to get a new bike and i wanna actually ride it before i buy... This would be my first NEW bike.
> 
> Places i know about:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Several I recommend*

for higher-end bikes in the South Bay is The Old Bike Shop on Pier Ave in Hermosa Beach, Ted Ernst Bicycles on PCH in Manhattan Beach, Triathlon LAB in Redondo Beach (usually has some nice Road bikes even though they are Tri shop) and for the ultimate eye candy in road bikes, Helen's in MDR. Helen's in Santa Monica and Manhattan Beach is good too and concentrate on mainstream bikes. 

For the Valley area, try Bicycle John's in Burbank, Sundance Cycles in Agoura, and Westlake Cylcery in Westlake Village. I'm sure there are other great high-end bike shops but these are the ones I have been impressed with. If you are looking only for Spesh bikes, use the link provided by the previous poster. Good luck.


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica are superb, great customer service, really know road bikes, good inventory, totally ok with you taking bikes on test rides - they let me wander off on an Intense 5.5 just to check it out.

I ended up buying the 5.5 somewhere else, but I had my Fenix built there.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Palos Verdes Bike (near Torrance) , www.pvbike.com , is another "Specialized Concept Store", as is Cynergy in Santa Monica.

Having dealt with both them of them -- purchased wife's fully built bike at PV and my frameset at Cynergy, I'd give the edge to Cynergy for being more knowledgeable about the bikes & general fitting issues.

Note that Helen's Cycle sells most brands _except_ Specialized.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Helen's in the Marina (on Lincoln Blvd)
Zombies in Santa Monica - is it on Wilshire or Santa Monica Bl?


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

The greater Pasadena area has a whole slew of good bike shops. Here's just a partial list of my favorites:

Velo Pasadena
Incycle
Helen's Bicycles, Arcadia
Budget Bicycles, Eagle Rock
Temple City Bike Shop
Jones Bike II, San Marino


----------



## CFrancisco (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions !


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

kyoseki said:


> ... they let me wander off on an Intense 5.5 just to check it out.
> 
> I ended up buying the 5.5 somewhere else, but I had my Fenix built there.


I'm sure they appreciated that.

Maybe you saved a fortune, but I would rather pay more and reward the LBS that helped me out.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.rocknroadcyclery.net/

Not in LA County, but close enough. This group of shops is specialized in Specialized!!


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

Bill Silverman said:


> The greater Pasadena area has a whole slew of good bike shops. Here's just a partial list of my favorites:
> 
> Velo Pasadena
> Incycle
> ...


Open Road Bicycle Shop pasadena IMO


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> I'm sure they appreciated that.
> 
> Maybe you saved a fortune, but I would rather pay more and reward the LBS that helped me out.


Maybe I already had a good rapport with an existing LBS that had built all of my other bikes and were offering to cut me some serious deals on the hardware I was planning on putting into my new one?

Did you think of that? Or is a 5 minute test ride enough for you to switch allegiance to an entirely new store just because your regular one doesn't happen to have a bunch of $6k trail rigs sitting around waiting for someone to buy them? (or at least, if they do, they don't have the particular size you're looking at).

It's not like I had them build the ****ing bike and took it out for a 4 hour ride somewhere, it was a 5 minute test ride around the block on a bike they already had sitting in the window (a bike that was, incidentally, a particularly hideous shade of beige, seriously, who thought beige was a good color for a mountain bike?).

... at any rate, the amount of crap I've bought at Cynergy since then more than makes up for it, I once went in there for some inner tubes and left with like $600 worth of stuff. Halfway home I had to turn around and go back because I realized I'd forgotten the ****ing inner tubes.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Easy. Rock and Road Cyclery. They are a Specialized dealer.


----------

